
Vue and Element-UI and Lumen developed back word application - caihonghui
https://github.com/gd4Ark/learn-english
======
bradknowles
FYI: This is a “Learn English” app that appears to be written in Chinese or
Japanese. I’m not that familiar with the particular ideograms being used, but
I lean more towards the former rather than the latter.

